# Water bottle in a pop up kennel?



## GusNJulesMom (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has used a water bottle in a pop up kennel before? I just got one but short of hooking the water bottle to a rope I tie onto one of the poles, I don't know how to get the water bottle attached. Help!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Any reason you can't use a heavy-bottomed water dish? No set-up required, and anecdata suggests that hedgehogs drink more water from dishes than bottles. Plus no risk of chipped teeth!


----------

